# What makes you ill in the gym



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I was in the gym this morning doing cardio for an hour and you get to see a lot of stupid crap that goes on!

Last week and to this day, here are some of the things that I think suck or is stupid!


Squats: Dropping  a whole 3 inches!

Smith Machine and braggarts!: Bragging about the weight you push for Bench, squats and military press etc.

Stiff legged Deadlifts.  Dropping another 4 inches!  Ooooohhh... that's tough!

BTW, this poll *IS multiple Choice*!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Those moron women who come in all perfumed up! GAG ME!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Y?  Aren't they purty bc/ they smell good????


----------



## seyone (Jan 4, 2003)

they all piss me off, but I voted "People who don't rerack their own weights"


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

You were ACTUALLY able to vote???  BTW, LTNH, how ya been?


----------



## seyone (Jan 4, 2003)

yeah, I was. I don't know what has changed. It never used to work for me. 

what does LTNH mean?


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Long time no hear!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jan 4, 2003)

People who don't rerack their own weights pisses me off. It???s never enough weight to warm me up   









j/k


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I had 22 45lbs plates to undo on the leg press machine and those who use the leg press machine usually stack them next to the leg press machine... well, I usually strip them down really face, mind you, put them down nicely.....

Some fuk'n dweeb was on a frontal (MMAFITER description  ) leg press nautilius type legs opposite of me and he had 4 45lbs plates and THREW them down and they were rolling around.  I was WAITING for one of them to HIT ME!!!!!!


----------



## coleman (Jan 4, 2003)

smelly ppl always piss me off, at the gym or elsewhere!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 4, 2003)

people who stay on a certain machine for hours and wont let you use it! (they give this look)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Oh and let's not forget the cardio bunnies who live on fat free food


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 4, 2003)

I find poseurs annoying as hell. I've actually laughed out loud at guys staring at themselves in the mirror!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> people who stay on a certain machine for hours and wont let you use it! (they give this look)




Oh you just reminded me of this @sshole!    Their is this prick who uses the Smtih Machine for almost every movement!  Here is his sample workout.

Smith Machine= SM


SM bench/5 sets
SM incline Bench/4 sets
SM Military Press/ 3 sets
SM behind the neck Military press/ 2 sets
SM Upright rows/ 3 sets

That Fuk'n BASTARD!   

SM BB curls  (Don't ask but he did do them!   ) 4 sets
SM Close grips

I swear... the day I see him do calves is the day I'll be arrested bc/ an ass whipping is WHAT he going to GET!


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Oh you just reminded me of this @sshole!    Their is this prick who uses the Smtih Machine for almost every movement!  Here is his sample workout.
> 
> Smith Machine= SM
> ...


It's funny you say that. This afternoon during my workout, one of the New Years Day people was doing a smith machine squat. It stated on the smith machine "NO SQUATTING"


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Really... why would they post a sign like that??


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Really... why would they post a sign like that??


It is actually posted by the designer of the smith machine and it is stamped in the metal. I guess that type, which is not straight up like others, but leans forward on an angle and my guess the manufacturer is covering their ass incase something happens. It is not like this one Click Here  The one we have in my gym leans forward at an angle. I can't find a pic for it but when I go to the gym later today I will take note of the brand name. That type in my gym for whatever reason was not made for squating.


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TrustNoOne *_
> It is actually posted by the designer of the smith machine and it is stamped in the metal. I guess that type, which is not straight up like others, but leans forward on an angle and my guess the manufacturer is covering their ass incase something happens. It is not like this one Click Here  The one we have in my gym leans forward at an angle. I can't find a pic for it but when I go to the gym later today I will take note of the brand name. That type in my gym for whatever reason was not made for squating.



I think I now know what type of SM your referring to!  I've seen it.  That makes sense!  People do Squats on that machine!  Hee Hee.. No wonder they come off with their backs slightly hurting!


----------



## LadyRacer94 (Jan 5, 2003)

1. People who chit chat on their cells while on machines...which  they aren't even using.

2. Construction boot guys.

3. People who stare in the mirrors more than they work out.

4. "Diet" talk in the locker room or else where..."I'm being so good I only had ONE piece of bread, etc;"

5. People with over inflated egos in the gym who look down on others who are not on their same level (hey every one was a beginner once)


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LadyRacer94 *_
> 1. People who chit chat on their cells while on machines...which  they aren't even using.
> 
> 2. Construction boot guys.




I forgot the infamous cell phone people.  They ARE ridiculous!!!!!  Very ridiculous!!!

Construction boot guys.... now that's funny!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 5, 2003)

we all have people in our gym that wouldnt move their ass from the machines. they would rest on it for 5 minutes. hello!!!! i can do 3 sets by the time your resting!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

Posers for sure.  It was for that reason that I have been plagued with a serious back injury since 1989.  There was this mutha F#$en Azz who had absolutely nothing going on in the muscle department that would take his shirt off in the middle of the gym and start flexing in the mirrors.  On my 1st "run in" with this azz, I was doing squats with 625. My spotter behind me standing very close (as he should be),, Azz comes skipping through the Leg room with his shirt off and in hand as he bumped into my spotter who in turn bumped into me causing my upper body to go parellel with floor. Not thinking (forgot about the safety bar) I struggled to bring the weight back up and rack it.  Well immediately my back was in spasms.  If I could have moved I would have killed him.
   a week or so later (back still screwed) I was doing seated overhead presses.  I had my lifting partner spotting me when what do you know,, Azz comes skipping into that area.  did a set of something or another and OFF CAME THE SHIRT!!!  Here I am doing my last set with a weight over 250.  My partner is looking at Azz posing and laughing at him.  While I suddenly find myself stuck at the bottom going for that ONE "extra" rep. and NO spotter paying attention.  Well I'm yelling at  him to give me a "F"ing hand as he pulls it back up to rack.  I lumber to a standing position (back problem ya know),, and ask him what the hell he was doing.  He appologizes and says he was distracted by AZZ.  Well that was the final straw.  I ran over to that JackO$$  and slapped the S#$t out of him. Grabbed him by his skinny neck and plastering him against his posing mirror  screamed more obsentities at him then then Linda Blair in the movie Excorist.  I told him if he EVER came back to the gym I'd kill him.  Needless to say he sold his membership.  
To this day I still have problems with my lower back because of that S.O.B. and it ruined my bodybuilding future.  I was 260 back then with a 29 inch waist.  After that injury, it got progessively worse over the next few months that I had to stop training completely for several years until a specialist got me back in the game but I'll never be 100%


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

OMG!  And that's all you did to him?  That's some scary shit moving that weight and having some bozo like that screwing you up!  That is COMPLETELY messed up!  DaMn!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

OK, this stumpy dude that wears blue jeans (not even the cool style.... wrangler and work boots  (  ), comes in and does Military DB presses and starts with 50 and ends with 70 lbs.  His Butt is fat and dumpy-big and his neck is like a turtle.  He walks slow like a turtle and stares at women........

NOW that's a fucking GOON!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

I swear Dave If my back didn't feel like it did then, I probably would have hurt him.  After he left, I think I crumbled in a cold sweat. the pain was unbelievable.  After I jacked him up off the ground, My back went nuts.  Horrible. I don't even like thinking about it.


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

What gym do you go to or did you go to that allows you to sell the membership?  Bally's??


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

Ballys???  Me???  hahaha  no it is a local gym here in Hamilton Township.  Hamilton Fitness Club.   Awesome gym.  that is the one i was speaking about.  I also belonged to Gold's gym in Princeton  and worked at Golds Gym in Langhorne PA(owned by Ron Jaworski ex Eagle QB). Roof caved in so it no longer exists.  (I lived in PA for a few years after I was married. I'm back in jersey though.


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

Do they have sauna, jacuzzi's and steam room along with a basketball court etc.?  Are they a member of HRSA??  Or is it that IRSA now?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

I couldn't tell you if they are a member Dave I've been out of there since 1990.   they had raquetball and a bunch of tanning beds.  no basketball,or jacuzzi   there was a sauna though.


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

How much was your membership??


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Dave, I don't remember. Bro over 12 years ago.  monthly membership was around $45.00.  Signup I think was approx $250.00.  It probably changed by now.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2003)

Sorry Dave but i'm a bit of a poser  (as long as it's not excesive, or the person doing it looks like shit but just cant see it)
There's no better time to look at yourself than when your pumped up  and isn't that why we lift weights, to look good??
And i'm a bit of a screamer too  (well more like heavy grunting to a bit of an ahhhhhhh  )
If you dont make noise your not trying hard enough !!

I friken hate people that dont rerack, but even more so people that do but mix all the plates up... friggen dig through 3 x10kg to get to a 15 when if they reached 1ft they could put them with the other 10's


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Well there is a difference when talking about looking at yourself in a mirror in the gym.  I have no problem with folks using the mirrors in the "gym" to monitor form and also when you have the pump up to check the muscle your working to look for lagging muscle groups or to see where you need more work.  For example, you do chest. It's pumped as it would be prior to walking out onto a stage if you compete, now is the best time to really take a look at it for areas that need improvement.  Maybe you need more diet to get some striations  or maybe more bulk etc.   BUT,,, you can always tell those types of athelets from the ego driven geeks who are looking to admire themselves.  That is best suited in a posing room(if you belong to a good gym they have one as mine did) or your bedroom/bathroom mirrors.  Keep in mind,, nobody likes a showoff and if your seeing yourself in a mirror in the middle of the gym I can rest assure,, others see too and it's a big turnoff.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well there is a difference when talking about looking at yourself in a mirror in the gym.  I have no problem with folks using the mirrors in the "gym" to monitor form and also when you have the pump up to check the muscle your working to look for lagging muscle groups or to see where you need more work.  For example, you do chest. It's pumped as it would be prior to walking out onto a stage if you compete, now is the best time to really take a look at it for areas that need improvement.  Maybe you need more diet to get some striations  or maybe more bulk etc.   BUT,,, you can always tell those types of athelets from the ego driven geeks who are looking to admire themselves.  That is best suited in a posing room(if you belong to a good gym they have one as mine did) or your bedroom/bathroom mirrors.  Keep in mind,, nobody likes a showoff and if your seeing yourself in a mirror in the middle of the gym I can rest assure,, others see too and it's a big turnoff.  If your built nice, your viewed as a showoff.  If your an intermediate/moderate trainer you viewed as a total D*#K.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Stinky smelly people goes with the territory. Your at a gym not a Health Spa or a Ballys Fitness club that are geared more towards the yuppies and weekend warriors.  A real hardcore gym is supposed to smell like sweat.  That is old school, hardcore training atmosphere and I have no problems with it.   You stink that means your sweating.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Geeks that cheat on reps and Squats also come to mind when I picture it "used" to really annoy me until I put things in proper perspective.  Those people suffer from one of 2 things.  1 they were never shown proper form and just don't know how to perform the excercise and someone should take a moment to explain the correct form as I used to do.  or B. They are the immature idiot trainee who "swears" that those 1/8 reps are making him huge with that 405 on the bar.  You can tell them how to perform the excercise but they will continue their stupid form.  I see it this way,,  less compitition for me.  They will stay worthless and weak while I will be big and huge.  I say,, change your attitude as I did many moons ago.  Keep your head on YOU and your training partner if you have one.  Do not concern yourself with the surroundings and what someone else is doing.  It only aggrivates you and THAT takes away from your workout.   
I had mentioned in another post how I went nuts on a POSER it wasn't because he was being a dork but because his actions took the attention away from my spotter and I got stuck.  I was hurt because of him, thus he felf my wrath for that reason.  Oh and also for running in the gym bumping my spotter while I was squatting which caused my initial back injury. the same Jacko#@  got me twice. So I had enough of him.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Ok, my favorite,,, People who stare.  That one I like.  Those staring are staring for a reason.  they are impressed by something your doing or trying to copy your form.  That is a compliment no matter how you look at it.  We workout to be fit and to look good. We also do like positive attention from others so here you go.... your getting what you asked for. Be happy they are looking at you unless your that "poser" I spoke about earlier. Then you better run and hide in humiliation ya geek.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Screamers.  Ok I am split on this one.   People screaming is not necessary and it's distracting to others who are trying to concentrate on their workout session.  Be considerate and keep the noise down. Besides that,, Screaming releases too much air from your lungs at too quick a rate during a rep.  That "scream" isn't helping you its hurting you.   On very HEAVY squats for example, I actually hold my breath at the hardest point in the up portion of the rep.  If I screamed, I'd die.  When on the 8th rep with 405  oh hell yea there may be a grunt or two at the top while getting the nerve to go for one more but never a "scream"  Again, even my grunts are in rythem with my breathing cadence.   Learn to breath correctly and you CAN'T scream.
As for my being "split" as stated on my 1st line,  I'm against screaming for reasons said but "for" grunting in a controlled fashion.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

People not putting Dumbells or plates away.  I don't know about this one cause it just doesnt' happen around here.  Even our worst, annoying gym members and that damn "poser" you all now know about put their stuff back or they are told to do so, if not by the staff then by other members.  None of us put up with that.  I belonged to over 10 gyms in my lifetime and not once did any of them have a problem with those people.   Maybe it's a Jersey thing but we speak up.  I will not stand there waiting for a bench or whatever and the guy before me walk away without unloading it.  If doing a set a the Dumbell racks I see someone leave a set of 45's on the floor,, I'd finish my set and then go get him and tell him to put them away.  I tell you to talk to your gym management about putting up a rules and regulation board at your gym stating that anyone caught leaving Dumbells out or plates on the floor etc will be suspended for 1 week on a 1st offense and 2 weeks on a 3nd and so on.  Trust me after a few suspensions the bad habbits go away quickly.  Word gets around.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

I despise when people throw their dumbells down when they are done with a set.  It's total disregard for the gyms equipment.  I don't know how many sets of dumbells my 1st few gyms had to replace plates on those DB's that were made of the multiple plates held on the bar by the Hex bolt.  Outer plates were cracked and pieces broken off.  that is total bullshit and those people should be held responsible for replacing them.  Again,, I saw that ignorance come to an end when Like stated earlier several of my gyms posted that anyone caught dropping dumbells were suspended and if they broke one, would have to pay for thier repair.   I've again intervened on several occasions when I saw this occur because most gyms have the rubber floors and those dumbells bounce.  I almost was hit in the ankle once and told the azz I would have made him eat it if it hit me.  I told him I see him toss another one and I was gonna whoop his azz.  that is extreme and don't condone that attitude.  You would be better off asking him nicely not to toss them cause someone could get hurt.  If he mouths off, tell management. (be sure to LIE and say he hit you with one and you know a good lawyer and if they don't say something to him your making a call). lol


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

OK one "other" comes to mind that really irked me.  When your working on a piece of equipment with a training partner and 2 other guys come up and ask if they can work in with you.  that makes FOUR on 1 excercise which would take 10 minutes before you got to your next set.  What morons.  Of course I'd always say no and to either wait or pick an alternate excercise.  I suggest you do the same or your workout will be effected not to mention your attitude if one of them turns out to be a "poser"


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

On a similar circumstance another that annoys me is when someone or people hover over you waiting for a piece of equipment and keep asking you how many sets do you have left.  One time is OK. I'll tell them 3 or whatever.  If they can't count after that, then they are morons and don't deserve me to count for them.  I just ignore them at that point or tell them to go away and I'll come get them when I'm done.  I also won't have them hover over me either even if they are being quiet.  I tell them to leave their bag or belt whatever with me and I'll put it over the bench when I'm through and come get them.  ( of course I'd say it nicely)


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey check that sheeit out,, I'm an Elite Member!!  What is that and when did it change?  What comes next?  What did I win?   Where are the keys?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> ...  Here I am doing my last set with a weight over 250.  My partner is looking at Azz posing and laughing at him.  While I suddenly find myself stuck at the bottom going for that ONE "extra" rep. and NO spotter paying attention.  Well I'm yelling at  him to give me a "F"ing hand as he pulls it back up to rack.  I lumber to a standing position (back problem ya know),, and ask him what the hell he was doing.  He appologizes and says he was distracted by AZZ.



I agree with the first part.  Azz bumps into your spotter who in turn bumps into you - Azz was the cause.  The second time???  What if it was a hottie practicing her posing and you spotter was not paying attention, would you slap her around??  I think you should be upset at your spotter ... the reason he's there is to spot.  When he's done spotting, he can watch the clowns, hotties and Azz later.  Personally, I would have slapped my spotter.


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Stinky smelly people goes with the territory. Your at a gym not a Health Spa or a Ballys Fitness club that are geared more towards the yuppies and weekend warriors.  A real hardcore gym is supposed to smell like sweat.  That is old school, hardcore training atmosphere and I have no problems with it.   You stink that means your sweating.



Well, there are these tow guys who weigh in at 380 lbs... powerlifters with big bellies and they wear winter coats and sweatshirts underneath.  They do massive cardio bc/ their switching to BB (supposedly) and they wear the same stinkin' clothes everyday!  Believe me, I went 7 days last week and saw them 5 days in the same outfits.  They reek, the equipment reeks and in a distance.... you can see where they were or walking from!  

That REEKS!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 6, 2003)

It really pisses me off when I'm looking for the 2.5lbo or 5lb plates and finde like 10 of them on the leg press. WTF is up with that?


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey check that sheeit out,, I'm an Elite Member!!  What is that and when did it change?  What comes next?  What did I win?   Where are the keys?



It means if MMA posts a nekkid cartoon of a guy or penis... you get to have access to that pic!  Aren't you the lucky one!


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> It really pisses me off when I'm looking for the 2.5lbo or 5lb plates and finde like 10 of them on the leg press. WTF is up with that?



Surely you've got to be kidding!!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Surely you've got to be kidding!!!


I shit you not my friend!


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 6, 2003)

I think my biggest annoyance in the gym is simply people who aren't SAFE when it comes to lifting weights, either putting them away, leaving them around or lifting them wrong.  

We have these three new chuckleheads at my gym, one guy who is big, and another skinny boy and skinny girl (we call them the skinny twins).  The big guy basically spends all his time telling them what to do.  These idiots do decline presses and then with a person still behind them drop the dumbbells on the floor, almost hitting EACH OTHER half the time, which is actually funny.  I've had to speak to them once already for making too much noise and leaving stuff around.    

My gym is full of yuppies who want to "tone up but not get bulky" who think that one set of alternate dumbbell curls with 15 pounds a side after their spinning class is over is going to make them buffed.  It's not bad however, being the only trainer there b/c they have lots of money to spend to hire me to kick their butts!   One of my clients right now is a television director who makes $650 a DAY!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 6, 2003)

I voted for all of these.  Plus, people who sweat on benches and machines and don't wipe it down then they are done.  WTF?  They think I want to lie down in their sweat?  USE A GOD DAMN TOWEL, PEOPLE!!!

Also, people (usually men) who think that they have to YELL to One another in the gym.  Like, they are standing five feet apart, but you can hear their conversation from across the damn weight room.  HEY ASSHOLE, LOWER YOUR VOICE BEFORE I PUT MY FOOT IN YOUR ASS!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2003)

Can we check more than one?!?!?!?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2003)

You forgot about the TUMBLEWEEDS!!!

Those people that roll in after the New Year with some resolution crap about getting in shape, meanwhile hogging machines and weights making it harder for the regulars to complete their workouts... 

Fortunately, they eventually go away.


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I voted for all of these.  Plus, people who sweat on benches and machines and don't wipe it down then they are done.  WTF?  They think I want to lie down in their sweat?  USE A GOD DAMN TOWEL, PEOPLE!!!



Uh oh!  Then you probably would've wanted to give  me a tongue lashing at Powerhouse then!  

Sweat is FUNNY!  J/K!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Can we check more than one?!?!?!?



Yes!!!!  

Tumbelweeds!!!  Good nickname!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> It means if MMA posts a nekkid cartoon of a guy or penis... you get to have access to that pic!  Aren't you the lucky one!



uggh,, how do I get back to a plain ole member????  I don't want that access!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

Too late!!!  No REFUNDS!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

FUDGE!!!!! (CLEAN WAY OF SAYING THE "F" WORD)  LOL


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

FireStorm now get's to look at Gay guys and ripped bung holes (Prince's post)


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Ok please change the subject. Your making me ill.


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

That was the point!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Ok I really don't like you anymore David.    hahahaha


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

I must go watch wrestling now!  BTW, since your "Elite"  shall I give you a thread to look at by Prince???  Let me know!


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 6, 2003)

I'd have to say what makes me the most ill is when you see couples that suck face the entire time their in the gym.

There's this one couple at my gym where they have to hold hands as they walk from one machine to another.  And while he's doing something like leg curls or ab crunches, she's kneeling down next to him playing with his hair or kissing him in between reps.    Some times I want to through a $50 at them and tell them to go get a room!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I must go watch wrestling now!  BTW, since your "Elite"  shall I give you a thread to look at by Prince???  Let me know!



Yea sure David as long is there isn't any gay stuff there.  It may be nice being impotent.  Did I say that???


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Huuhooo there is Lorraine one of my arch enemies from Muscle Media.com.  They're the group that actually BANNED ME for being an individual and excercising my rights of Freedom of Speech.  I see how well I get along with EVERYONE here and visa versa and have come to the conclusion it wasn't me but that those people over at MM.com are a bunch of candy azzez who need to be pampered like little babies and slapped on the back for basically doing nothing and bragging about it.  I'm glad I'm here with real atheletes who can take criticism and don't need everything sugar coated.   Damn I love you guys!!!!   kiss kiss hugg hugg.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey check that sheeit out,, I'm an Elite Member!!  What is that and when did it change?  What comes next?  What did I win?   Where are the keys?


Sorry to tell u this firestorm but u get dick!!
Your only "elite" by number of posts you dont get to look at pics unless your a paid elite member : note blue writing under Daves avatar


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

OHHHH  gotcha Peetrips.  Oh well I was special for a whole 3 minutes.  Easy come easy go.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey Peet,, are you a paying member?


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2003)

not yet, probably next week when i sign up to train with Gopro i'll sign up as a member to help support what prince is doin here.
I love this board so much....


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Ok don't think me stupid but I don't know how these boards come about.  Did Prince make this site?  and why do they charge?  Is there overhead to starting and administer a forum?  Ok maybe I am stupid so you can think it.  hahaha


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2003)

No dont think it 
From what i can gather Prince started it but has to pay for a internet server (dont ask cause i dont know ) 
He used to have a rule that u needed 25 posts before u could see the pics section, so there were alot of nob jockeys getting on here and stuffing up threads just to look at the pics, so payment was the eaistest option to stop that i think
Prince now hosts his own web server so its his living and im cool with that


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Good for him that is totally kewel.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 7, 2003)

You guys can put whatever the hell you want there.  Just look at mine.

<------------


It's in the user control panel.



> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Sorry to tell u this firestorm but u get dick!!
> Your only "elite" by number of posts you dont get to look at pics unless your a paid elite member : note blue writing under Daves avatar


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> You guys can put whatever the hell you want there.  Just look at mine.
> 
> <------------
> ...



But I think he's refering to the Titles in the blue such as "Elite Member Status and Moderator......


----------



## butterfly (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Huuhooo there is Lorraine one of my arch enemies from Muscle Media.com.  They're the group that actually BANNED ME for being an individual and excercising my rights of Freedom of Speech.  I see how well I get along with EVERYONE here and visa versa and have come to the conclusion it wasn't me but that those people over at MM.com are a bunch of candy azzez who need to be pampered like little babies and slapped on the back for basically doing nothing and bragging about it.  I'm glad I'm here with real atheletes who can take criticism and don't need everything sugar coated.   Damn I love you guys!!!!   kiss kiss hugg hugg.



Hey, whatever happens at MM stays at MM... we love Lorraine over here at IM!!!  She's one of our resident hotties!!!


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

Agree with B'Fly most definitely!  Lorraine was always helpful to me when I asked her questions and very responsive to me at MM.com!    Sorry to hear about whatever troubles you had at MM.com, Firestorm but let it rest and have a good time here with all of us bc/ we're all friend's here.

Wait!  Except when Crash is piss drunk an attempting to post and type!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

OK point taken from both of you (Butterfly and David).  But I don't think I worded that correctly above.  I was kidding about "Lorraine" being an arch enemy.  There are alot of people here from MM.COM including David.  I would have said the same about him too (in a joking way)  Regardless,  My appologies to Lorraine regardless if taken out of context.  Lorraine was actually kewel with me over there also.


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> OK point taken from both of you (Butterfly and David).  But I don't think I worded that correctly above.  I was kidding about "Lorraine" being an arch enemy.  There are alot of people here from MM.COM including David.  I would have said the same about him too (in a joking way)  Regardless,  My appologies to Lorraine regardless if taken out of context.  Lorraine was actually kewel with me over there also.



Isn't if funny how I only posted 1/1000th the amount at MM.com compared to here?    I only posted around 200 and it was all about wrestling and some other things!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

Yea David but I must have been a moron over there.  To think I thought I could help people there.  All I got was conflict everytime I posted a workout suggestion to someone.   Well live and learn.   this place rocks no comparison.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2003)

<<<<<<also from MM but still lurk there and occasionally post.


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yea David but I must have been a moron over there.  To think I thought I could help people there.  All I got was conflict everytime I posted a workout suggestion to someone.   Well live and learn.   this place rocks no comparison.



I see it this way.  If it works for you then it may work for someone else.  Then again, it may NOT!  That's why we call it trial and error!  There is no sense disputing something if you haven't tried it for yourself.

I just think it's ridiculous when someone slams another for something wt/ any objective.  Of course there are some things that are ridiclous and stupid so therefore, the end result will bring forth argument.  But most of those times, the original poster of that topic may not had sufficient evidence or reason to back themselves up.

On the other hand.... there are those who believe in the science of  training and that is very understandable too!  

I tell ya, BB/Fitness is a tough world out there and pretty much you have to go with your own beliefs, set your own goals and achieve them!  If you don't then you know you have to change something.......

I'm outta breath...... enough rambling!  :lo:  Back to whoring again!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

rotflmao


----------



## Dero (Jan 7, 2003)

and I got banned after,what was it 10 posts???
They don't deserve us... 
and da list goes on & on & on &...



Wooops,forgot to answer the question.
I hate those holiday lifters,you know those wannabees...  

You forgot to put a category. 
All of the above,which is covered by those holiday lifters.
Grrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

OK Dave here is an example of a point made over there that was argued for days.   This falls into the training session but I'm only posting here to show you what I was dealing with over there.    Talking about the benifits of Incline bench presses.    I made a statement that performing Inclines places the most resistence on the upper chest area.  I stated that "of course" the whole chest benifits but the upper chest is the primary target area.
Responses I received were things like;  Inclines will not make any difference and you don't need to do them.  Flat benches are all  you need for a fully developed chest.  and the argument started.!!!!!!!!!!!!  Next their quoting me incorrectly saying that you can't "isolate" the upper chest  which I never said.  I wanted to bitch slap someone.   That damn thread was like 3 pages long for a simple question.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

Dero you were banned?  You????  Oh I can't believe that.  Your such a good guy!  It must be the mountain biking.  They are prejudice against us bro!!  Them Bastards.  lmao


----------



## Dero (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Dero you were banned?  You????  Oh I can't believe that.  Your such a good guy!  It must be the mountain biking.  They are prejudice against us bro!!  Them Bastards.  lmao


Nope,it was because I spoke my mind about a certain IA,not even worth talking about! We're here now,RIGHT?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeppers


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> OK Dave here is an example of a point made over there that was argued for days.   This falls into the training session but I'm only posting here to show you what I was dealing with over there.    Talking about the benifits of Incline bench presses.    I made a statement that performing Inclines places the most resistence on the upper chest area.  I stated that "of course" the whole chest benifits but the upper chest is the primary target area.
> Responses I received were things like;  Inclines will not make any difference and you don't need to do them.  Flat benches are all  you need for a fully developed chest.  and the argument started.!!!!!!!!!!!!  Next their quoting me incorrectly saying that you can't "isolate" the upper chest  which I never said.  I wanted to bitch slap someone.   That damn thread was like 3 pages long for a simple question.




Oh sure-sure and I know this idiot who hated bodybuilders and think the gym is a waste of time and money.  His response to people who bench.  

*  WTF for when all you have to do is push ups!*

Does he have a point?  

As for Incline bench, I agree with you!!!!  I slacked off of incline for awhile and mentally it felt shitty!  Also, it seemed softer but I suppose if I did the 30 degree incline bench, that would have remedied the problem.

Here's a great thought!  If their senseless then why the fuq did they make dedicated incline benches?  To relax on after doing bench movements??


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> <<<<<<also from MM but still lurk there and occasionally post.



I've noticed!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

Well he does have a point regarding pushups David.  They are all you need.  WEll not for a bodybuilder but if your on the Local Chess team!!  Oh damn David regarding you last point, they over at MM  knew much more then the Doctors, PT's etc.  They were all knowing bro.  there was a little group of them over there.  grrrr  ok I'm changing the subject i'm getting flashbacks.


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well he does have a point regarding pushups David.  They are all you need.  WEll not for a bodybuilder but if your on the Local Chess team!!  Oh damn David regarding you last point, they over at MM  knew much more then the Doctors, PT's etc.  They were all knowing bro.  there was a little group of them over there.  grrrr  ok I'm changing the subject i'm getting flashbacks.



I think you should go over there and pull a Kuso on them!  


My Ex-friend was stating that push ups are equal to benching.  Scientifically yes, I agree with him BUT it's not going to get you huge!

But according to him huge is stupid and everyone in BB uses steroids!

Now I DON'T TALK TO HIM ANYMORE!  

So, everyone is a doctor-know-it-all over there?  You never know Firestorm, they could be doctors etc... Do you know their backgrounds?  (I'm not defending them keep in mind)  Just  speaking rationally.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

Oh yes David I knew enough about them from posts. How bout high schoolers and Collage kids.  Saw their pics on the pic section and they were built like Jerry Lewis.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

If all bodybuilders are on steroids then DAMN... Mine aren't working I want a fuq'n refund!!!!!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 7, 2003)

all bodybuilders eat low carbs?? all their life???


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh yes David I knew enough about them from posts. How bout high schoolers and Collage kids.  Saw their pics on the pic section and they were built like Jerry Lewis.



Hey!  Jerry Lewis is HUGE!  


What is a "Collage kid"?  Is that like a flaming homo?  (as dg would say?)


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

College  sorry
(I type too fast sometime. disregard typos pleaze)  Tanks.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 7, 2003)

can we change the subject??


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

I was kidding... I knew what you were implying!


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> can we change the subject??




By all means, Oceangurl01.. was your question about low carbs and BB's?


I think w8 said it best somewhere...... We eat out of neccesity and we do it smartly.  So the ratio of protein intake to carbs is lower (carbs) but smart carbs at the right time.  Although w8 didn't say it like that but I think she said, also...

Eating.... the way of life... NOT diet!  I hate that word!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 7, 2003)

you saying you dont eat any ice cream or cookies with sugar?? or maybe you do cheat sometimes do you?? does it show the diffrence on your weight?


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> you saying you dont eat any ice cream or cookies with sugar?? or maybe you do cheat sometimes do you?? does it show the diffrence on your weight?



Well, that would depend on you and your goals and what your trying to achieve.

Let's say your at your ideal size and happy with your figure.

Then, there is a cheat day that you should have.  However, I wouldn't bombard yourself with the above examples..... throughout the day.  There are also substitutes... like frozen yogurt and sugarless cookies (crap!   )

I think Sherry Giardina said it best.  Don't fully deprive yourself of food items your crave.. if you must have a cookie, be sure to eat it early on in the day!

Of course if your striving for a goal or competing, I would stay strong and "no"  would not EVEN think about eating it/that!

It's all about heart and what you want out of your training.  Know the obvious (eating regimen) and don't piss away all of your hard earned gains!

Again, this is my opinion and no, I do NOT compete.......

Someone else may say something different than I!  Such a s Firestorm!


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

Side note.... ridding sugar completely can be tough but no, I'm not implying that!  But it MAKES the difference!  Ask w8 on that one and check her online diary!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 8, 2003)

I just thought of something else that makes me ILL in the gym.. That would be heavy LEG day.


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

Legs are great.... are you kidding?  He He He!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 8, 2003)

up to how many minutes can i do cardio in the morning on an empty stomach??? (well just coffee) and what should i eat after my cardio and abs workout???


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> up to how many minutes can i do cardio in the morning on an empty stomach??? (well just coffee) and what should i eat after my cardio and abs workout???



30-60 mins including warm up.  Although some say 60 mins is too much..... so say 45 mins.

BTW, when do you do your weights??


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 10, 2003)

i do weights and abs about 4 times a week and cardio and abs twice a week ( cardio on seperate days) but i warm up for about 10 minutes (cardio) everytime before i do weights.


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2003)

If tone and weight loss is what your trying to achieve then, why don't you do a cardio split on your weight days??

For example:

20 mins cardio
Workout
25 mins cardio
abs

But then again, I'm not sure of your stats, bf% etc....


----------



## david (Mar 29, 2003)

Oh wow!  Someone voted on this of the past!


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2004)

someone voted on this recently and dug it out of the archives!   !!!

Here is a new one.  

Yesterday morning, I felt like that American Express Commmercial where this guy goes on vacation to this beautful secluded part of the island (Antigua), sets his chair out in the empty beach with no one around, sits in his chair, puts on the sunscreen and kicks back in the chair letting out a big SIGH of relief knowing that he is all alone for awhile.  Then, 20 seconds later, this *IDIOT* comes along and puts his chair right next to his when he has the whole FREAKING beach area to choose from but no, it HAS to be right NEXT to the other guy!

Well, this middle aged-weird assed man HAD to pick a treadmill right NEXT to e when he has 18 others to choose from!

Freakin' @ss-hole!!!!


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 25, 2004)

I voted people that do not rerack their own weights. But this poll is very similar to my original thread "Universal Gym Rules". Check it out: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18983


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> up to how many minutes can i do cardio in the morning on an empty stomach??? (well just coffee) and what should i eat after my cardio and abs workout???



Hi Oceangurl - luv yer handle...

I use to do 40-60 minutes of cardio on an empty stomach as well as 45 minutes of weight training immediately after. Never got to the proverbial "wall" which I believed to be a myth. Unless you are really in a severe caloric intake deficit (more than 500 per day) there is lots of glycogen in the muscle tissue sufficient to sustain us for much longer than even this. I stopped doing this though since I was overtraining and it was reducing my growth results and knocking me out to the point I neded to take a few hours of sleep to recover.

OD


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 26, 2004)

> People who stare


For me personally this drives me INSANE! I cannot stand people staring I absolutely hate it. And no matter where I go it seems people just like to stare, nothing makes me more crazy. I feel like I am always attracting gay guys, lol.


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> For me personally this drives me INSANE! I cannot stand people staring I absolutely hate it. And no matter where I go it seems people just like to stare, nothing makes me more crazy. I feel like I am always attracting gay guys, lol.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> For me personally this drives me INSANE! I cannot stand people staring I absolutely hate it. And no matter where I go it seems people just like to stare, nothing makes me more crazy. I feel like I am always attracting gay guys, lol.



Ha ha, Queer Bait!
 

I hate when I'm working on a set and my dog comes over and starts licking the sweat off of my leg.  That's about as bad as it get's when you have a home gym.


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah, I hate it when people stare at me when I walk into the gym and have my damn shirt inside out with the tag's showing and all and I am unshaved and still half ass asleep...

OD


----------



## seyone (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> For me personally this drives me INSANE! I cannot stand people staring I absolutely hate it. And no matter where I go it seems people just like to stare, nothing makes me more crazy. I feel like I am always attracting gay guys, lol.



I dunno, maybe there is more to that  
j/k


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I dunno, maybe there is more to that
> j/k



What, you think it's his "Boy Toy" T-shirt?


----------



## seyone (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> What, you think it's his "Boy Toy" T-shirt?


lol, that might have something to do with it.


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2004)

Maybe Cronno was standing behind Monstar and Monstar confused the gay-guy for looking at him when he was really  looking at Cronno!  J/K!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 26, 2004)

stinky people, men who fart, people who gawk, azzholes who read the newspaper sitting on a machine, no re racking their weights, people on their cellies, people looking at themselves in the mirror, puzzy azz men lifting girl weights, salesmen trying to upgrade the memebership when they know your there daily, leaving sweat behind for others to sit in, inconsiderate people hogging MY mirror when I am lifting, when the girl's bathroom smells like azz, when gay men hit on Craig in the locker room, when people turn the fans on me when I am on the treadmill (if I wanted it to blow on me, I would put it there)......

#1.....the goofy people that wear gay looking outfits to the gym that make no sense.  I mean underwear on the outside of leggings with a wife beater shirt?   Come on.....ewwwwwwwww


Ok....I think I am finished.


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> stinky people, men who fart, people who gawk, azzholes who read the newspaper sitting on a machine, no re racking their weights, people on their cellies, people looking at themselves in the mirror, puzzy azz men lifting girl weights, salesmen trying to upgrade the memebership when they know your there daily, leaving sweat behind for others to sit in, inconsiderate people hogging MY mirror when I am lifting, when the girl's bathroom smells like azz, when gay men hit on Craig in the locker room, when people turn the fans on me when I am on the treadmill (if I wanted it to blow on me, I would put it there)......
> 
> #1.....the goofy people that wear gay looking outfits to the gym that make no sense.  I mean underwear on the outside of leggings with a wife beater shirt?   Come on.....ewwwwwwwww
> ...



Uh oh... I was ok on most of this till she mentioned #1 and #2 - if she had put it at the end of the list I would have almost passed muster. 

I got chewed out by a  trainer woman for "sweating" at a gym! Oh my lord - what a crime. She said "sir your shirt is wet and you are sweating!". In my most polite and gentle voice, between catching my breath after reaching a new personal best lat pull down I said "where is the men's area - I think I need to puke"? 

Uhm,  the farting thing - well sorry but when I have 20 plates on the incline leg press I ain't about to stop in mid-press, stand up and try to make it to the bathroom to vent a wee bit of effervescent protein that???s trying to get out past the rear gaskets. Besides the lil extra thrust could help me get that last rep out. :Sometimes lifting is a community activity... 

-OD

p.s. most everthing else I am good about


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> stinky people, men who fart, people who gawk, azzholes who read the newspaper sitting on a machine, no re racking their weights, people on their cellies, people looking at themselves in the mirror, puzzy azz men lifting girl weights, salesmen trying to upgrade the memebership when they know your there daily, leaving sweat behind for others to sit in, inconsiderate people hogging MY mirror when I am lifting, when the girl's bathroom smells like azz, when gay men hit on Craig in the locker room, when people turn the fans on me when I am on the treadmill (if I wanted it to blow on me, I would put it there)......
> 
> #1.....the goofy people that wear gay looking outfits to the gym that make no sense.  I mean underwear on the outside of leggings with a wife beater shirt?   Come on.....ewwwwwwwww
> ...



c'mon now..don't hold back!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 26, 2004)

Fat chicks in spandex.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

"Spandex: A priviledge, not a right"


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 26, 2004)

Got that right.  Also makes me sick at breakfast buffets to see these spandex queens bellying up to the trough.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

and top of the 8" high plate of food with their diet coke....


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 26, 2004)

And leave nothing for me


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well, this middle aged-weird assed man HAD to pick a treadmill right NEXT to e when he has 18 others to choose from!



This happens to us ladies ALL the time.

I hate when the machines/equipment I want to use are being used by somebody who apparantly never finishes. 
I hate when some dumbass guy leaves many 45lb plates on the bar or leg press (cuz you know everyday is wrist/forearm day for me  ) 
I hate when the gym isn't clean.  Ours apparantly have one cleaning lady and one cleaning dude.  But they don't work all the hours the gym is open.
I hate this fat dude who walks around w. his chest puffed out and his arms out like he's hot yeah ok.
I hate girls who don't know what a sports bra is.
I hate seeing the bodybuilder I used to like/date.
I hate how old men always find themselves on the machine next to me altho the whole upstairs cardio section is EMPTY. 
I hate when the mats are full of people sitting around doing nothing/chatting, so I can't stretch out or do abs. 
I hate when fat naked old ladies prance around the locker room naked 
I hate when I get strange looks for actually knowing how to use the equipment/weights.  
I hate when guys try to give me bad advice about lifting.
I hate strippers cuz I am simply jealous.
I hate people who show of their guts w/ a skin-tight shirt or even no shirt just sports bra.
I hate broken equipment that takes months to get fixed/replaced.
I hate skinny guys that walk around with their photocopied magazine workouts.


I am actually amused by grunters/screamers/moaners.

Every time I see this one lady on the treadmill, she does this funny thing where she extends her arms up and at an angle, then bends them back.. she looks like she's trying to direct a plane landing. Cracks me up every time.

Also, the italian dude w/ the huge gold chain thumping against his chest as he runs on the mill. I couldn't keep a straight face.


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ... I hate when fat naked old ladies prance around the locker room naked ...



Oh yeah! You reminded me of one of my issues. The old fart fat men just love to walk around naked and talk to each other and walk up to you and start chatting at close distances. It???s nauseating having to see their small wrinkled prune of a penis bouncing up and down with their fat belly when they laugh about some vulgar joke about one of the younger female gym patrons. The only thing worse is getting to witness a partial sexual response from one of the same when they spot a young buff guy come out of the shower and then run over to tell the same joke all over again. Makes you wonder what kind of guys are around you and it is the reason I do not change in the men's room and opt to come to the gym in my workout clothes. 
-OD


----------



## moon (May 1, 2004)

we piss ppl also?


----------



## Sandra (May 2, 2004)

I just started going to the gym...and one thing that really annoys me is the music!!  How can I get motivated to fricken Brittney Spears!!


----------



## cajunFit (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Stinky smelly people goes with the territory. Your at a gym not a Health Spa or a Ballys Fitness club that are geared more towards the yuppies and weekend warriors.  A real hardcore gym is supposed to smell like sweat.  That is old school, hardcore training atmosphere and I have no problems with it.   You stink that means your sweating.



Firestorm, I completely understand what your saying.  

However, its the ones who leave their gym bags in their cars/trucks for weeks and dont wash them.  They smell musty.


----------



## david (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cajunFit *_
> Firestorm, I completely understand what your saying.
> 
> However, its the ones who leave their gym bags in their cars/trucks for weeks and dont wash them.  They smell musty.




Ewwwww...


----------



## Randy (May 3, 2004)

Hi Greek...

Doesn't that feel better to get all that off your chest?  
It sounds like you had all this bottled up inside. 




> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> This happens to us ladies ALL the time.
> 
> I hate when the machines/equipment I want to use are being used by somebody who apparantly never finishes.
> ...


----------



## OceanDude (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cajunFit *_
> Firestorm, I completely understand what your saying.
> 
> However, its the ones who leave their gym bags in their cars/trucks for weeks and dont wash them.  They smell musty.



Uh oh... I am guilty here. One of my very few faults. If I don't leave my gloves in the car and I forget them I have a really really bad day and have all kind of negative thoughts. Rather than remove them from my car I have grown accustomed to replacing the car more often. I know they need to be washed or replaced when my wife refuses to go shopping with me. That means things are really bad.


-OD


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> One of my very few faults.
> -OD


now...THAT'S about the funniest thing I have read all day!


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cajunFit *_
> Firestorm, I completely understand what your saying.
> 
> However, its the ones who leave their gym bags in their cars/trucks for weeks and dont wash them.  They smell musty.



That's almost as bad as sweaty balls.


----------



## david (May 5, 2004)

yuck Jodie!!!


----------



## Akateros (May 6, 2004)

I hate the stupid empty-headed dancepop music. I hate the fact that the cardio machines face a bank of TV screens tuned to lame offend-no-one reruns, instead of facing the other way -- where there is in fact a nice view of the greenbelt behind the building. I hate the women who think the gym is some sort of display area, and insist on working out in full makeup and reeking perfume. I hate the people who, contrarily, believe that one's gym gear should walk in WITH you from the car, and never wash their workout wear, ever. (Fresh sweat is one thing. Layers of old fermented sweat is quite another.) I hate the people who drip buckets of sweat while they lift, and don't use a towel on the bloody bench. I hate the men who feel they need to impress everyone by hoffing way more weight than they should be with momentum instead of form and the mandatory loud grunts; I don't want to be there when their spines snap in two or a tendon gives way and springs across the room. I hate the women friends who run at a painfully slow jog on side-by-side treadmills for, literally, hours at a time, talking to each other -- the whole time -- about exactly how much food they've eaten, and what, and whether they were "so good this week" or "so bad" as if a chocolate brownie was a sin above murder. I hate the perpetually lean, fit, tanning-bedded people who sneer in a superior fashion at the timid fat person in huge baggy T-shirt and sweatpants breaking a sweat at the second-lowest setting on the treadmill -- way to encourage someone to make a positive lifestyle change. I hate finding parking. I hate that I drive somewhere in order to run like a hamster to nowhere. I hate all the fly-by-nights who come and crowd up the place to no purpose all January and half of February. I hate that the strength machines are packed so close together that you have to risk life and limb to slide into the leg press while someone is using the leg extension machine next door. I hate that no matter what bodypart I'm working, or how empty the gym is, someone is always using the machine I need next.

This is why I now work out at home. I am crotchety.


----------



## Randy (May 6, 2004)

Damn Akateros....

You brought up some very good points there 
Although I love looking at the women while working out, there makeup don't bother me    Beats watching those TV screens like you mentioned   But, I suppose they can be a distraction at times (especially when wearing their white tight spandex)


----------



## LAM (May 6, 2004)

besides the idiots who are at the gym to lifts weight yet don't have the strength to rack all of their weights, the people who do EVERY single exercise incorrectly, the main thing that I can't stand is guys who work out in spandex shorts.  I'm no homo-phob but I don't want to see what your package looks like on a daily basis nor does anyone else...


----------



## Randy (May 6, 2004)

Very much Agreed 



> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> besides the idiots who are at the gym to lifts weight yet don't have the strength to rack all of their weights, the people who do EVERY single exercise incorrectly, the main thing that I can't stand is guys who work out in spandex shorts.  I'm no homo-phob but I don't want to see what your package looks like on a daily basis nor does anyone else...


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2004)

I don't usually participate in this type of thread but I'm PISSED!!!   I go the gym on base.  There's two squat racks and one power rack/cage.  Today was leg day and I was COMPLETELY psyched to have a great workout.  I walk in and a pair of dumbshits was using *BOTH* squat racks to do fuqing barbell curls and some other numbnuts was using the power rack to do pull-ups.  When I approached the dingleberry twins and asked to use one of the squat racks they said they needed them because they were competing.  Excuse me?  What the fuq kind of competition can you compete in where you HAVE to tie up two squat racks doing curls???  I then asked the chin-up dude how much longer he was gonna be because I wanted to use the rack for squats.  He said he'd just started and would probably be another 30-45 minutes.  EXCUSE ME???  30-45 minutes of chins???

I was so fuqing pissed that I ended up having a great workout.  I kept picturing their stupid heads under my heels as I was leg pressing.


----------



## Randy (May 7, 2004)

Albob,  there sure are inconsiderate morons out there as you pointed out with no courtesy what-so-ever.   Makes ya wonder sometimes whether they were raised in a barn.


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Albob,  there sure are inconsiderate *morons* out there



You got that right.  They were using Olympic bars with a single ten pound plate on either end.  65 freakin' pounds and they had to use TWO squat racks.


----------



## Randy (May 7, 2004)

Sounds like some regulations need to be enforced in your gym Albob.  If the equipment can't be used properly, and people are not respecting others then they should not be allowed to use the equipment.

You're in the military...pop off some rounds around their asses    Toss a smoke granade in there and watch the dingleberries scatter


----------



## CourtQueen (May 7, 2004)

Other people in general.....
What can I say, I want the gym to myself


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Your in the military



 

Retired


----------



## LAM (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Retired



or retarded ?


----------



## Randy (May 7, 2004)

Oh 

Still doesn't mean you can't smoke granade their asses just cause you're retired does it ?  



> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Retired


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I don't usually participate in this type of thread but I'm PISSED!!!   I go the gym on base.  There's two squat racks and one power rack/cage.  Today was leg day and I was COMPLETELY psyched to have a great workout.  I walk in and a pair of dumbshits was using *BOTH* squat racks to do fuqing barbell curls and some other numbnuts was using the power rack to do pull-ups.  When I approached the dingleberry twins and asked to use one of the squat racks they said they needed them because they were competing.  Excuse me?  What the fuq kind of competition can you compete in where you HAVE to tie up two squat racks doing curls???  I then asked the chin-up dude how much longer he was gonna be because I wanted to use the rack for squats.  He said he'd just started and would probably be another 30-45 minutes.  EXCUSE ME???  30-45 minutes of chins???
> 
> I was so fuqing pissed that I ended up having a great workout.  I kept picturing their stupid heads under my heels as I was leg pressing.




Holy shit... dont get me started   Last part of post today... fuckers: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&action=showpost&postid=640959#640959


----------



## david (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You got that right.  They were using Olympic bars with a single ten pound plate on either end.  65 freakin' pounds and they had to use TWO squat racks.




That's where you accidentally spill a 2 gallon jug of water in that area and then, wait for their first punch to be thrown and from there... the TAKE DOWN!!!

Punk them out, ALBOB!!!


----------



## V Player (May 8, 2004)

All of the above are reasons I dont belong to a gym any more and never will. Im fortunate to have a back yard, so I hit the garage sale circuit and snatched up used weights and assorted exercise equipment and built my own gym. You'd be amazed at the amount of stuff fat people sell after they didnt stick to their new years resolutions. Mostly brand new too. I bet I dont have 100 dollars tied up in everything, including the stair stepper.

But yeah....fat women in spandex. There really should be a law against that.


----------



## Randy (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Metal V Player *_
> All of the above are reasons I dont belong to a gym any more and never will. Im fortunate to have a back yard, so I hit the garage sale circuit and snatched up used weights and assorted exercise equipment and built my own gym. You'd be amazed at the amount of stuff fat people sell after they didnt stick to their new years resolutions. Mostly brand new too. I bet I dont have 100 dollars tied up in everything, including the stair stepper.
> 
> But yeah....fat women in spandex. There really should be a law against that.



I can't say I would never workout in a gym again, but I agree that it sure is nice having the equipment to workout at home.  
Not to mention the convenience.  I've built up a pretty good sized home gym myself.  The problem is not obtaining the equipment, it is finding the room for it all.  I had like 3 full size gym circuit leg machines that I had to toss out cause I didn't have the room for them.  It was a shame, but they just took up to much room on the patio.  I built a room specifically for my equipment and have to draw the line unfortunately at some point .   That is where the gyms have the advantage is space.


----------



## V Player (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> The problem is not obtaining the equipment, it is finding the room for it all.


All I have is a stationary cycle, a stair stepper, lots of freeweights and a used swing set frame. It really doesnt take up much space at all. For benches I lay on a car ramp with a pad and hang the weights on chains from the swing set frame. For incline bench I sit on the ground and lay against the angled portion of the car ramp. Also hang the weights for squats and heavy shrugs. I just adjust the length of the chain loops. I bought a stretch cable thing that I hang from the top of the swing frame and anchor it with a dumbell from below. For T bar rows I weigh down one end of a barbell and jam the other end against the fence, wrap a rope around the heavy end and lift. Swing frame is also great for chin ups, pull ups and leg lifts. I just get creative. I really havent found too many exercises that I cant do with my set up. I call it The Gym of The Legend of The Rent Was Way Past Due. (a lil ode to David Black). Cause if you wanna be hardcore, you gotta live hardcore.


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Metal V Player *_
> All I have is a stationary cycle, a stair stepper, lots of freeweights and a used swing set frame. It really doesnt take up much space at all. For benches I lay on a car ramp with a pad and hang the weights on chains from the swing set frame. For incline bench I sit on the ground and lay against the angled portion of the car ramp. Also hang the weights for squats and heavy shrugs. I just adjust the length of the chain loops. I bought a stretch cable thing that I hang from the top of the swing frame and anchor it with a dumbell from below. For T bar rows I weigh down one end of a barbell and jam the other end against the fence, wrap a rope around the heavy end and lift. Swing frame is also great for chin ups, pull ups and leg lifts. I just get creative. I really havent found too many exercises that I cant do with my set up. I call it The Gym of The Legend of The Rent Was Way Past Due. (a lil ode to David Black). Cause if you wanna be hardcore, you gotta live hardcore.



Randy holds out hat to request donations for Metal V Player so he can retire his swing set frame / car ramp bench and get some real equipment


----------



## olusco (May 9, 2004)

I hate guys using the locker room as their home bringing clippers,  shaving stuff,cutting nails and their beds. Fat azz doing abs. The BF% is beyond repair. I hate guys wearing their girl friends tanks.


----------



## V Player (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Randy holds out hat to request donations for Metal V Player so he can retire his swing set frame / car ramp bench and get some real equipment


Nah, lol, I like it like this. Means no panty-waist wanna bes or candy assed posers are gonna wanna join in. Leve me the hell alone to do my thing is what I say. Plus it cuts down ont the chances of theft. I hope.


----------



## Rich46yo (May 10, 2004)

I can vote for half a trillion things Ive seen at gymns that irritated me. I voted for stinkers. I mean the real smelly "dont bath for weeks" kind. You can throw the nail clippers, and shower pee'ers in with them too. Next I dont like the selfish ones. Yaknow the equipment hoggers. I belonged to a health club once that had employees that thought their shit didnt stink. They wouldnt help you for anything. The one guy who ran the iron room wouldnt even spot anyone unless it was a good looking girl or one of his roided out pals.

                     Ive had some bad gymn experiences. Im much happier working out at home. I'd bet it would be a trip however to pump iron at some of these west coast gymns where the greats have trained...............take care............Rich


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I agree with the first part.  Azz bumps into your spotter who in turn bumps into you - Azz was the cause.  The second time???  What if it was a hottie practicing her posing and you spotter was not paying attention, would you slap her around??  I think you should be upset at your spotter ... the reason he's there is to spot.  When he's done spotting, he can watch the clowns, hotties and Azz later.  Personally, I would have slapped my spotter.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Sounded like the spotter was spotting.
Just wasn't spotting you


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 14, 2004)

The crackhead who trys to tell you he was buff while in prison....dude can't that guy bleach his teeth for 2 months and maybe they'll be a lighter shade of yellow 

oh ya and those asses who cheat on exercises like when they are curling they use all cack or pull downs when they fling all the weight with their backs so it looks like they are strong that bugs me i just wanna walk over and go smack!

oh ya and anyone who can lift more than  me


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 14, 2004)

ya so what i was a little late to the thread i've been busy


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 14, 2004)

......and i didn't realize it was more than a page


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Crash,

There is such thing as the cheating curl ya know... It is supposed to help strengthen the lower back 

But I get your point.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 14, 2004)

man can't they just do dealifts lol but i guess they get the full body workout from that curl


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 14, 2004)




----------



## david (May 14, 2004)

I was about ready to log off the computer until CRASH appeared!!!  Hey Screwball, how the f#@$ are ya??


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Oh Thanks David...

I'm not entertaining enough for ya.... Well


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 14, 2004)

I fuqqin great like another couple days till i'm done with school then i start cutting!! ah! thats gonna suck , but dude i weight freakin 220 thats alota weight gain seeing how i weighed 184 in november

so whats up with you david???


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 14, 2004)

i think he wondered off... ...you better get back here dave!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> oh ya and anyone who can lift more than  me


dang..that must mean you are a jealous little man....

HA! Couldn't resist! How the hell r ya crash?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> dang..that must mean you are a jealous little man....
> 
> HA! Couldn't resist! How the hell r ya crash?




ya very jealous all the time   

i'm fuggin great how the hell are you!! burn!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

doin' allright...


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Hey Burner...

Here is what the Lariat Truck interior looks like...
Picture that with the charcoal black option


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

oh...I LOVE the interior....but just do not like the exterior...roof looks chopped, the body is too square. I like how mine is more round..looks better. I do like the windows. They took them from the 250..


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Overall... I like it ,  I want it,  gotta have it 
With the right wheels on it, it makes a difference...
Drop the stock skinny wheels and it makes the body look better...
Add a 4-6 inch lift kit with 33 inch wheels and you are talking completely different look....   

I had originally wanted to get a Tahoe and add the lift.

Well I just thought I would share my dream with you. I think it will be some time before it becomes reality.  I am one who likes to save and have most of the cash before I buy a vehicle.  I learned never to hang yourself out on a credit line


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

Wish I was as smart as you....


hmm...with all the goodies added...I bet you'd get maybe....8 - 10 mpg.....@ 2.00 per gallon...have fun!


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Wish I was as smart as you....
> 
> 
> hmm...with all the goodies added...I bet you'd get maybe....8 - 10 mpg.....@ 2.00 per gallon...have fun!




Wish you were is smart as me?????
Now where did that come from  
They are actually a surprising 17-18 mpg I believe which is not bad for a 5.4 litre V8.   If you have the extra cash to throw around and are look for the most torque to gas mileage for the dollar than the vehicle to get would be a diesel all the way.

Again I'm not bragging to you here or anything.  As I said I was just sharing with you the type of truck I was considering some day.  Don't know why you tossed in the derogatory comment?

Well guess your having a bad day


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

naw....Ijust wish I wasn't as extended in credit...it wasn't a slam against you, Randy-
I wish I hadn't bought my truck....it is  my 'archilles heel'....
make sense?


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Burner...

Ahhhhhhhh ok, makes much more sense now.  Thanks for explaining to me what was on your mind.  I would not have mentioned the word "Credit" if I would have known.

Sorry bud....


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

aint no worries.
don't worry about me. All is well. I just made a bit of a misstake with that one..

yeah...my big, POS get's about 12.5 mpg...on a good day....
I put in 9.00 in today...4.7 gallons..barely moved the friggin needle...
OUCH!


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

My dream ride is a big ass Hummer what do they get per gallon?


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

My gym is almost always empty when I go small town perk I get annoyed when some idiot leaves the barbell up n loaded with 6 45lb plates. If he's there I'll offer to spot him n twist his fuqin nipples off while he's helpless. N people who don't shower after a workout before goin in the pool n hot tub.


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

"Twist his nipples off"  

Yes I do really like you Rock


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Hummer Specs:

Performance  
Base Number of Cylinders: 8  Base Engine Size: 6.5 liters  
Base Engine Type: V8  Horsepower: 205 hp  
Max Horsepower: 3400 rpm  Torque: 440 ft-lbs.  
Max Torque: 1800 rpm  Maximum Payload: 3037 lbs.  
Maximum Towing Capacity: 7887 lbs.  Drive Type: 4WD  
Turning Circle: 51 ft.  

 Fuel Data 


Fuel  
Fuel Tank Capacity: 42 gal.     
EPA Mileage Estimates: (City/Highway)  
Automatic: : 13 mpg / 17 mpg     
Range in Miles: (City/Highway)  
Automatic: 546 mi. / 714 mi.


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

Gives me a hard on the size of a tic-tac ...kinda like when all the choppers start comin in in Apocolypse Now. I like masculine things.


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

The size of a tic-tac


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Hummer Specs:
> 
> Automatic: : 13 mpg / 17 mpg
> ...



maybe 4 the h1, but I have heard that the h2 gets no more than 8 - 10 mpg....
would love to have one...but you go from 0 - fill up in no time flat!

was'sup, Randy!


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Yeah..... But if you can afford those big boys, The cost of gas really isn't a concern 

We are in the big truck class ... I don't know many that get good economic gas milaege    If you're concerned with gas milaege buy an electric car  

Whatup Burner


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

Starship , 'We built this city on rock-nroll' is #1 awesome worst song...EVER.
aint that some fuqqin shit!

Well, not quite...The truck wasn't too bad with gas prices @ 1.30..but near 2.00 / gallon...that hurts. I am working on getting rid of the truck, actually


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Starship , 'We built this city on rock-nroll' is #1 awesome worst song...EVER.
> aint that some fuqqin shit!
> 
> Well, not quite...The truck wasn't too bad with gas prices @ 1.30..but near 2.00 / gallon...that hurts. I am working on getting rid of the truck, actually



I they they need to fire those piss poor critics....
Starship was awsome..


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> The truck wasn't too bad with gas prices @ 1.30..but near 2.00 / gallon...that hurts. I am working on getting rid of the truck, actually



Most definately!   The hike in prices can sure turn someone around from a large vehicle driver to a econo driver.  

For me though, I don't drive far fortunately.  That makes a difference.


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

yeah...but with my real estate..I can write of mileage..but still...

ah hell..I'm gonna go get the damn ice cream...
I suck..


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Burner...

Your weak man....Weak like I am when it comes to ice cream


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

it happens...


----------



## david (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Oh Thanks David...
> 
> I'm not entertaining enough for ya.... Well




har har....   Of course you're entertaining!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

ya duh


----------



## david (Aug 1, 2004)

Wow!!  Too funny that this thread was brought back up (someone voted)


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 2, 2004)

Other: Girls twice my weight how have the nerve to walk up to me and tap my shoulder in the middle of a set of seated rows..... to tell me....

_" I know you only come in here to check me out "_

*- damn engineering schools*


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 3, 2004)

David



> Smith Machine and braggarts!: Bragging about the weight you push for Bench, squats and military press etc.



What's wrong with the Smith machine?

Our gym has 2 versions of the Smith machine.

The really retarded versioin where you can lift the bar up & down with one finger & guys put on 3 45lb's aside thinking that's how much they're doing when it's really half that probably less.


Then we have the old school hardcore smith machine where the bar is about 55-60lbs. It's about10lbs or so heavier than the regular 45lb free bar.

This is the version I incorporate to my routine for different exercises at different times. It's much harder than the newer Smith machine's I just mentioned above. This one is great to use on certain exercises like close grip or military press.

I never use that cheap new Smith machine that you can lift the bar with one finger. It's garbage.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 3, 2004)

But some of the things that piss me off at the gym are:


Aholes who leave a sh!tload of 45lb weights on a free bar or leg press or something & that bar or macine is the only free one & you're stuck taking all the weights off.

One day I was doing reverse barbell curls for torearms on the squating rack. I adjusted the supports all the way to the bottom. There were 6 other squatting cages available & it only takes 30 seconds to adjust the supports to the bottom.

I just did a set & was talking to someone for a minute who I hadn't seen for awhile & some ahole is taking off my weights while there were 6 other squatting cages available but on those ones the support with bar were all adjusted for squats.

This idiot was too lazy to take 30 seconds to adjust the supports so he goes & takes my weights off & I said I'm still using that & he was pissed off so he put my weights back on.

 I almost said to him what are that lazy you can't be bothered to adjust the supports on these other available squatting cages? But I said why bother.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 3, 2004)

Idiots who stand around a machine talking for 15-20mins when other ppl need the machine or bench or whatever.

Ppl who leave their sweat all over a bench or machine.

Ppl who take your equipment when you have your towel & all of your stuff on it when you go to the washroom for a minute or to get a drink of water.

ppl who spit their water back out into the fountain.

Ppl who put dumbbells in the spot where you got yours b/c they're too lazy to put them back where they got them.

ppl who smell & don't use proper hygiene.

ppl who think they're too good to talk to you for a minute. Then again I don't waste my time on ppl like this when I see that's how they are. Don't get I don't waste my time in the gym babbling, but I say a friendly word or 2 to ppl I know.


----------



## bigtam (Aug 3, 2004)

couldn't agree more to your last point, you go to the gym to train not talk


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 3, 2004)

bigtam

exactly. Like I said I don't waste time talking to ppl for 20mins, but I will always say a few friendly words to ppl I know or friends with.


----------



## Jill (Aug 4, 2004)

How annoying the other day this guy was wearing sunglasses  while he trained. It isnt even sunny in my gym. Oh, and after every set he'd walk across the ENTIRE gym to take a sip from the water fountain-when there is one right next to where was working out. Some people crave attention so badly its sick


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> 6 other squatting cages available


Dam! You've got 6 squat racks there? I think I have rack envy.....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> How annoying the other day this guy was wearing sunglasses  while he trained. It isnt even sunny in my gym. Oh, and after every set he'd walk across the ENTIRE gym to take a sip from the water fountain-when there is one right next to where was working out. Some people crave attention so badly its sick


ok..the glasses...maybe he saw that in a magazine and thought that was cool?

I have walked around the gym after a squat set. Was reading that it is beter to walk after set than to sit or stand still, so I do walk around myself..


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 5, 2004)

What makes me ill is that I have to join Ballys.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 5, 2004)

What makes me ill in the gym is when sexy women wear tight pants & tops & go to do stiff leg dead lifts, squats, bent over rows, tricep kick back's or something & you get a hardon while you're trying to train.  

LOL.

Thought I'd make a little joke.

No offense to any of you ladies, but many of the ladies in my gym do that on purpose. 

They always look around to see if there are any men or guys around & then when there are they do those exercises to make you crazy LOL.

But don't get me wrong I love watching a beautiful woman (no disrespects in any way).


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2004)

You forgot the butt blaster machine...


----------



## Randy (Aug 5, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> What makes me ill in the gym is when sexy women wear tight pants & tops & go to do stiff leg dead lifts, squats, bent over rows, tricep kick back's or something & you get a hardon while you're trying to train.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> ...


I don't think "Ill" would be the appropriate word here.. I think more like pleasantly distracted would fit better. . And the guy with the sunglasses is probably wearing them so he can check out some  without being fingered   Why else would he drink water from a fountain completely opposite of one that is right near him?  Well to get a closer look of course 

I know... we men can be    's


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Why else would he drink water from a fountain completely opposite of one that is right near him?



I bet he'd tell those who noticed that it was additional Cardio!


----------



## Randy (Aug 5, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> I bet he'd tell those who noticed that it was additional Cardio!


How did you know that David?


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> How did you know that David?




Because "he" was "me"!


----------



## cjrmack (Aug 5, 2004)

There is a gym in the Association where I live and this one guy I have had the misfortune of running into a couple times stinks. His odor lingers even after he leaves and that to me is the worst thing ever. Even worse is thinking someone might come in after stinkly has gone and think I smell like that!


----------



## Jill (Aug 5, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> What makes me ill in the gym is when sexy women wear tight pants & tops & go to do stiff leg dead lifts, squats, bent over rows, tricep kick back's or something & you get a hardon while you're trying to train.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> ...



I do this Deff not on purpose, Im simply training my ass and legs


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2004)

It's funny as I read my choice options that I delivered a year ago and I seems so accurate still based on the complaints up to this day!  How funny is that? 

I LOVE this thread/post!


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 6, 2004)

Jill



> I do this Deff not on purpose, Im simply training my ass and legs



Come on? Surely you must enjoy the attention or the looks by other good looking men?

Maybe it's possible you're doing it a little bit on purpose & you don't realize it? LOL   

Randy



> I don't think "Ill" would be the appropriate word here.. I think more like pleasantly distracted would fit better. . And the guy with the sunglasses is probably wearing them so he can check out some  without being fingered   Why else would he drink water from a fountain completely opposite of one that is right near him?  Well to get a closer look of course
> 
> I know... we men can be    's



Well I've never seen anyone wear sunglasses in the gym. Thank god. But I do see ppl wearing winter hats in the gym & outside. I think it's a fashion thing.
But it would be too hot for me especially while training let alone outside.

Burner02



> Dam! You've got 6 squat racks there? I think I have rack envy.....



Well my old gym only had 2 squatting racks for the longest time, then finally put some $$$$$ in & bought 2 more squatting racks but a cheaper version. Damn that gym was cheap. They had all the knock off Hammerstrength machines, but it was the kind that you have to put the pin in to make the "weight". LOL.



> You forgot the butt blaster machine...



Is that the machine where you put your leg over this one piece & force it completely backwards until your glutes contract?

B/c no offense again to any ladies but I've seen a few beautiful women using that machine & sometimes couldn't look away. LOL.


----------



## pmech (Aug 6, 2004)

For me, it is the guy, in the locker room, who for some reason unbeknownst to me, feels that I am his best friend and should talk to me while standing in his underwear. 

I dont talk to him while we are in the gym, hell I dont talk to anyone. Not there to make friends.


----------



## david (Aug 6, 2004)

At least he's not calling you while showering!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 6, 2004)

Maybe he just wants to give you a "spot" in the locker room.


----------



## david (Aug 6, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Maybe he just wants to give you a "spot" in the locker room.



that ould be funny!  Actually, a few months back, there is this older gentleman who takes showers with the curtain open!  What an idiot!!


----------



## pmech (Aug 6, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Maybe he just wants to give you a "spot" in the locker room.


You know ... I didnt even think of that. now I hate him more. Thanks


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 6, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> that ould be funny!  Actually, a few months back, there is this older gentleman who takes showers with the curtain open!  What an idiot!!


Yeah, Albob's funny that way.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Yeah, Albob's funny that way.


remember: What goes in 'Vegas...STAYS in 'Vegas...


----------



## PwrJ (Aug 6, 2004)

People who bring cellphones to the gym at all annoy me, even worse though is when you hear those annoying rings in the middle of your workout. Can't people break away from those things for an hour or two. Also women who flirt with their trainers, although I'm sure the trianers don't mind but it's just annoying seeing these girls with full makeup on and hair done at the gym and paying these guys by the hour so they can just chat on about their boring lives.


----------



## cjrmack (Aug 8, 2004)

Just came across one this morning. Guy in early 20's, proceeds to pump out a few curls with 15 pound dumbells, takes off his shirt thinking he looks like Arnold when he actuallt looks like that 95 pound weakling, then proceeds to do a few more exercises (about 1 minutes work) and inbetween watches about 20 minutes of TV. Why bother?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2004)

he's there to tone...not bulk!


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 8, 2004)

cjrmack said:
			
		

> There is a gym in the Association where I live and this one guy I have had the misfortune of running into a couple times stinks. His odor lingers even after he leaves and that to me is the worst thing ever. Even worse is thinking someone might come in after stinkly has gone and think I smell like that!


i've run into the same problem many times. Every time i go the gym, i make sure i got a few layers of deodorant on, especially if i am gonna do some grueling cardio sessions afterwards. How hard is it? we should have the right to breathe while lifting.  on the flip side is women who have that waffle/syrupy smelling perfume. u guys know what i'm talkin bout? i feel like throwing up after doing a hard set and then whiffing that it, unless it's coming from a hot girl.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 8, 2004)

cjrmack



> Just came across one this morning. Guy in early 20's, proceeds to pump out a few curls with 15 pound dumbells, takes off his shirt thinking he looks like Arnold when he actuallt looks like that 95 pound weakling, then proceeds to do a few more exercises (about 1 minutes work) and inbetween watches about 20 minutes of TV. Why bother?



I damn well hear ya on this one.

As for talking to ppl & making friends, there's nothing wrong with talking for a "LITTLE" bit inbetween sets & not 20mins or an hour when you're supposed to be training.


----------



## Randy (Aug 8, 2004)

I have a solution for all you bitchin about the issues you encounter in your local gym...
Just create your own gym and workout at home  
** Now that is what I'm talking about **


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 8, 2004)

Randy



> I have a solution for all you bitchin about the issues you encounter in your local gym...
> Just create your own gym and workout at home
> ** Now that is what I'm talking about **



I hear ya, but it's fun bitching about stupidities that idiots do in the gym LOL


----------



## Randy (Aug 8, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Randy
> 
> I hear ya, but it's fun bitching about stupidities that idiots do in the gym LOL


Now that is true as well.


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 9, 2004)

Randy



> Now that is true as well.



Totally true.


----------



## Randy (Aug 9, 2004)

I workout at home myself...
Got a nice workout in today...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2004)

hands down the grossest thing in my gym is guys that are in the locker room, butt as naked, blow drying their nut sack!!  Give me a break!


----------



## Randy (Sep 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hands down the grossest thing in my gym is guys that are in the locker room, butt as naked, blow drying their nut sack!! Give me a break!


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 14, 2004)

P-Funk



> hands down the grossest thing in my gym is guys that are in the locker room, butt as naked, blow drying their nut sack!! Give me a break!



Sorry you had to witness that.

I've never seen that, but I hate when guys stand naked infront of the sink shaving & brushing their teeth.

But you won't see me blow drying my privates as I keep my shaved smooth.

A lot less nastier w/o the hair so the ladies I've been with tell me so.


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hands down the grossest thing in my gym is guys that are in the locker room, butt as naked, blow drying their nut sack!!  Give me a break!



If stuff like that continues, you may need to switch gyms!    Or, just don't use the bathroom!


----------



## Chain Link (Sep 14, 2004)

Women who do Lever Seated Hip Adduction(http://exrx.net/WeightExercises/HipAdductors/LVSeatedHipAdduction.html) with no pants. Mind you, they arent hot women, we seem to get new members every day, and few ever come back. I dont know what the deal is but this gym only has thigh excersize machines, and they dont even work! I nearly blew a blood vessel out in my fking head trying to do 1 rep with no weights. Anyways, I suggest you all avoid this gym at all costs if they have a chain in your area, Its the O.B. GYM, they're all over the place.


----------



## Chain Link (Sep 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hands down the grossest thing in my gym is guys that are in the locker room, butt as naked, blow drying their nut sack!!  Give me a break!


 Perhaps I should have read up on this thread before posting


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hands down the grossest thing in my gym is guys that are in the locker room, butt as naked, blow drying their nut sack!!  Give me a break!


So, you find proper hygiene disgusting?


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 15, 2004)

David

I never use the gym showers.

I just go there to put my stuff in the locker, take a leak & wash my hands.

I'm never in there for more than a couple of mins at the beginning of my workout, & never more than 5mins at the end of my workout.


----------



## Randy (Sep 15, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> David
> 
> I never use the gym showers.


 
Sniff Sniff <What is that smell?>


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 15, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I've never seen that, but I hate when guys stand naked infront of the sink shaving & brushing their teeth.
> .


Talk about brushing teeth. A guy the other day was brushing his teeth and instead of using the sink (located around the corner from the lockers) decided to spit in the nearby WATER FOUNTAIN !!! then sipped some water and gargled and spat into the fountain again. Before walking away and leaving a foaming mess in the drinking water fountain.... YEEEAAACCHHHH!!!!


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 15, 2004)

BulkMeUp



> Talk about brushing teeth. A guy the other day was brushing his teeth and instead of using the sink (located around the corner from the lockers) decided to spit in the nearby WATER FOUNTAIN !!! then sipped some water and gargled and spat into the fountain again. Before walking away and leaving a foaming mess in the drinking water fountain.... YEEEAAACCHHHH!!!!



That's fn' disgusting.

Similar to what I see, but in the public drinking fountain on the floor, always guys drinking & then spitting in the water fountain, sometimes just pure syliva & sometimes they even spit out their gum in the fountain.

Randy



> Sniff Sniff <What is that smell?>



Nice one LOL. 

I always shower at home, I eat in the car on the way home, shower & then eat again.


----------



## LAM (Sep 17, 2004)

the toolbox wearing a wife beater today with arms the size of my ankles doing db concentration curls in one hand talking on his cell with the other...I'm not sure what kind of "look" I gave him but he only did one set and never came back...lol

his level of intensity...-100%


----------



## Randy (Sep 17, 2004)

cell phone morons have to be the worst whether in the gym, or anywhere else.
They especially irritate me when I run across them driving though.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 18, 2004)

Randy



> cell phone morons have to be the worst whether in the gym, or anywhere else.
> They especially irritate me when I run across them driving though.



I know what you mean, it wouldn't be so bad if these guys didn't talk on the phone for 2hrs as sometimes I have to take a 1-2min phone call at most from work or something. But most of the time I don't even have my cell phone with me while training.

But I usually find out what's wrong & ask them to call me at home as I say my phone isn't free in the late afternoon.

But be careful talking about hating drivers & cell phone's, you might get criticised for it


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2004)

hERE'S ONE...

Getting hyped for they gym arriving and then get demotivated for no apparent reason!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> hERE'S ONE...
> 
> Getting hyped for they gym arriving and then get demotivated for no apparent reason!


I've done that...
was a NICE spring day...rode te sport bike to the gym. Was getting into my workout and made the misstake of looking out the window..
"WTF am I doing here??"
next thing ya know...i'm banking corners in the Rocky Mountains...
oops..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2004)

What's really annoying..is that when I joined my current gym, 24 hour fitness..they at least played techno..something with a pulse.
Now, all they play is ligt top 40 it seems. It's not so bad during the week when there's enough other noise to drown out that shit, but on the weekends and you can here crap like"
I'm not the perfect person...."
or whatever that ri-fuqqin-diculous pansey-asses song or the like comes on, it is distracting. 
I am gonna have to go ot the desk. "Hey..this is a friggin gym! Get some worthy music on! This is suitable for doctors' offices and elevators.."


----------



## Flex (Sep 21, 2004)

here's a funny, half-irritating story that occured tonite.

I'm squatting. There's this older guy there that i notice uses real heavy weight but goes maybe 25% of full range of motion. I'm going heavy. I get 405x4. Then 435x 1. He's squatting next to me, but mostly watching me. As soon as i finish he jumps on my squatrack. 

He puts the safety bars LITERALLY about 1 foot lower than the bar is on his shoulders. He loads the bar with 455 (IRONY: after i got 435x1, i tried 455, but didn't get it). He gets under it, and wouldnt you know, goes down LITERALLY about 10", or just above the safety bars.

I felt like being a dick, so i walk over to him and say "do you mind if i ask you a question"? "Why do you put the safety rack so high"? 

He says "cuz i hurt my knees, so i can't full squat. i do heavy "partials" for my hammys".

i said "uh, ok", and walked away. 

heavy partials for your hammys???? why even bother doing those at all? the guy OBVIOUSLY wanted to try to "show me up" cuz i didnt get 455. 

Its guys like this who come to the gym day after day for years and use heavy ass weight and get 10% of Full ROM, and ALWAYS LOOK THE SAME. does it ever occur to them "why the fuck don't grow"?  what a prick.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey Flex ... you ever fight a guy like that?


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 21, 2004)

Flex



> I'm squatting. There's this older guy there that i notice uses real
> heavy weight but goes maybe 25% of full range of motion. I'm going heavy.
> I get 405x4. Then 435x 1. He's squatting next to me, but mostly
> watching me. As soon as i finish he jumps on my squatrack.
> ...



Well I had a feeling b/c of his knees. He might've had a knee injury during a sport when he was younger.

One of my friends who played football with me played middle linebacker & tore his ACL the big one & was out for the season.

He rehabed & got back to full speed but he could never do full squats again only partials but he went lower than what you described.


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2004)

This big boobed lady in the gym.... thinks she can make me jealous in the gym with this dork-assed fool and then along came my prospect... we'll call her "M", in the music industry,.,, no longer was it funny anymore!  Boy, she SHUT HIS/HER dumb ass up!!!!!


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 21, 2004)

But never mind half reps or less for squats.

There's this one dude who looks in his late 30's & has some size & shape but with a bit of a stomach.


I call him Half Rep.


All he does for every single exercise & rep is half reps if that.

I see him doing dips for triceps on a bench with his feet flat on the floor & he doesn't go down all the way like you should.

Then I see him doing calf raises standing & seated, & all he does is barely half reps.

Bicep curls, half reps if that.

Bench press or other chest exercises, half reps if he's lucky.

Even his bloody crunches are half reps.

WTF does this accomplish?

Sometimes I do half reps for bicep curls on one rep with a full contraction with a pause, then the next rep I lower the weight down on the next rep with a full contraction & so on.

But half reps for everything? Give me a fn' break.


----------



## shellspeare (Sep 21, 2004)

What makes me sick is this sleazy guy that makes sexual groans whilst working out and no matter where i look he always catches my eye whilst doing it, it's enough to send me back to macdonalds!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 22, 2004)

shellspeare said:
			
		

> What makes me sick is this sleazy guy that makes sexual groans whilst working out and no matter where i look he always catches my eye whilst doing it, it's enough to send me back to macdonalds!


I was just trying to be friendly.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 22, 2004)

shellspeare said:
			
		

> What makes me sick is this sleazy guy that makes sexual groans whilst working out and no matter where i look he always catches my eye whilst doing it, it's enough to send me back to macdonalds!


You're an attractive lady.  He was a bafoon.  This brings up the question of whether you are open to come-ons at the gym?  Is there a way he could have made his thoughts clear to you that would not have offended?


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2004)

very strong poll!!!!


----------



## mrguy (Sep 22, 2004)

What pisses me off is people in the gym checking everybody else out to see how there doing their routine while shaking their heads thinking they know every thing there is to know about body building. 

Typically, these types have great upper bodies but seem to of forgot that the legs are part of the package so they hide their legs with shorts to their knees or always wear sweat pants to cover up that fact that they are walking around on pencils.


----------



## Johnnny (Sep 23, 2004)

mrguy



> What pisses me off is people in the gym checking everybody else out to see how there doing their routine while shaking their heads thinking they know every thing there is to know about body building.
> 
> Typically, these types have great upper bodies but seem to of forgot that the legs are part of the package so they hide their legs with shorts to their knees or always wear sweat pants to cover up that fact that they are walking around on pencils.



I agree.

But some ppl aren't just short guys like myself. I'm not walking around on pencils, but I always wear track pants.

I just don't like shorts, so you have no idea how big someone's legs are & just b/c they aren't wearing shorts doesn't automatically mean they are walking around on pencils.

I've seen plenty of guys wearing shorts who walk on pencils.


----------



## Flex (Sep 23, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Hey Flex ... you ever fight a guy like that?



Nah, i usually just kill 'em


----------



## Flex (Sep 23, 2004)

GET THIS..........................................

Now i know how most people feel about those few who talk to the cell phones in the gym. Personally, i think its pathetic. It's one thing if its an emergency or you NEED to talk for some reason. But if you can't wait to talk to your buddy or loved one till after the gym, stay home.

so get this.....I think we've reached a new low!
Last night a guy was ACTUALLLY talking on the phone while he was working out!!! Do you believe that?
It was on a hammer strength machine. You sit down and reach up and there's 2 seperate pulley's. Sort of a combo of pulldowns/rows for the back. so anyways, the guy grabs the pulley with his left hand, and his right hand is holding the phone up to the ear as he does his set. he finishes, puts his phone on the other ear, and grabs the other pulley with his right hand. he finishes, gets up, still chatting, takes a break, then goes back on STILL TALKING ON THE PHONE!

I'm thinking to myself, "is this guy even trying to be serious"?

It's obviously not an emergency, cuz the guy is laughing away the whole time.

WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## mrguy (Sep 23, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> mrguy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree Johnny that not all the guys wearing the knee shorts and sweats walk around on pencils. You can usually tell the guys with knee shorts by looking at their calves. If their calves are no bigger than my wrist, then it's a pencil.


----------



## pmech (Sep 23, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> WTF is wrong with people?


Alot!

I watch some 20 yr old kid or so, and his firend throw 135 on the bench and then drop it on his chest. His friend pulls it off real quick, I happen to be on the bench next to them.

Kid: "How Much does the bar weight?" 
Me: "45lbs"
Kid: "There is no way, I bench way more than that"
Kid to his friend as he turns around: "That bar has to weight at least a 100 pounds, that guy doesnt know what he is talking about"

I was about to respond when I realized, that conversation is going to be much like pounding myself in the head with "the 100 lb bar"


----------



## Flex (Sep 23, 2004)

Braggarts: 
if i ask, thats one thing. otherwise i don't wanna hear what you put up.

Poseurs (People who look at themselves): 
This i don't mind, to a certain extent. the reason ALL OF US are in the gym is to look better. how else can you tell if its working other than looking in the mirror? its one thing if you sit there and stare at yourself, but who cares if you check out your swollen tri's for example.

Stinky smelly people who don't bathe:
no excuse for this. i'd also include...girls who wear perfume to the gym

Cheaters (ie. Squat a a whole 3 inches):
see post above^

People who stare:
WTF are you looking at?

Screamers (especially those that do it for NO REASON!):
i already posted my opinion, but who cares if you make a little noise, as long as the noise is warranted.

People who don't rerack their own weights: 
^ sucks

People who throw their plates or DB's all over the ground: 
again, who cares as long as the weights don't bounce up and hit you? it's not a library.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 23, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> Alot!
> 
> I watch some 20 yr old kid or so, and his firend throw 135 on the bench and then drop it on his chest. His friend pulls it off real quick, I happen to be on the bench next to them.
> 
> ...


LOL been there  ... had that conversation.  Had the guy stand on a scale and then handed him the bar.  his response ... this scale is broke.


----------



## pmech (Sep 23, 2004)

LOL..

You gotta feel bad for them sometimes, then you realize they are procreating and passing on that "intelligence" gene


----------



## Lurker (Sep 23, 2004)

People who don't wipe down the machines ​​​

​​​

People who are obviously ill ​​​

​​​

Women who wear a ton of make-up and don't sweat (stare at themselves or others) ​​​

​​​

People who watch CNN or news in the morning ​​​


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 23, 2004)

What's wrong with CNN when the darn TV is bolted to the wall above the tread-mill?  At least I am running ... of course you probably saw me with the bigmac in one hand and a 44oz chocolate shake in the other.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 23, 2004)

oh dam...just got back from the gym...
this guy was funny..
there I was.....
First, I am getting pissed that the musoic this gym plays...S U C K S !!!!!!!
Who the fuq want to listen to Macy frigin Gray when you are trying to wage war with the iron????
They play music that is suitable for doctor's waiting romms and elevators!
now..back to  the story...
This guy...wow. Has not a clue to what he is doing. The exercises he wsa doing...not ONE of them was done with any form. He wsa all over the place with the weights.
It's one of thsoe situations where the guy's  more or less wasting his time and all you can do is watch.
(I don't go up to anyone and give advice without them asking for it..unless they are in danger of hurting themselves..or any person around them)
It was so amusing to watch this guy in between my sets that I was losing my concentration. I could hardly keep a straight face. I think te guy realized I wsa watching him...I had to hurry up and move on...
Example: That last exercise:
1 armed concentration curls. His body was all over the place. He would let the weight dictate the momentum back down beyond the starting opint..so he could SWING it back up. His elbow could not stay locked into position do to the momentum of ihs swing. I wsa just so wanting to gte him to try to do a rep the right way..but it isn't my place. Besides, it doesn't hurt me at all that he won't really see any gains form it..just funny to watch..

But the music....


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2004)

he he he burner!  

Should I start of my RAGE thread for ya?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 25, 2005)

The stupid soft music they play.

All the hippies who never bathe.

People who work out bare-footed... sick

Skinny dorks giving ME advice.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

The obese unhealthy girls that work behind the counter.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 25, 2005)

has to be people who cheat its nnoying seeing them do that and people that stare at you i swear they are the poofs of the gym

Neo


----------



## Fade (Jan 25, 2005)

Going to the restroom makes me sick.....having to go through gauntlet of old naked men in the locker room just to take a piss sucks.


----------



## craig777 (Jan 25, 2005)

Fade said:
			
		

> Going to the restroom makes me sick.....having to go through gauntlet of old naked men in the locker room just to take a piss sucks.



Just keep telling yourself at least Albob lives in Vegas


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 26, 2005)

craig777 said:
			
		

> Just keep telling yourself at least Albob lives in Vegas



Thank God.  The thought of that faggot walking by while I'm washing my ass just scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Fade (Jan 26, 2005)

We'll always have Vegas, Albob.


----------



## Flex (Jan 26, 2005)

Fade said:
			
		

> Going to the restroom makes me sick.....having to go through gauntlet of old naked men in the locker room just to take a piss sucks.




"Uh, excuse me, sir. Can you please take your old balls off my shoulder, i'm tryin' to get by..."


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 26, 2005)

1. People who talk on their cell while ON a machine...preventing others from using it.  Unless you're a doctor oncall or something, there is no need for a cell even to be in the gym, let alone actually using it.

2. The tool that comes to the gym primarily to flirt with chicks.  It's fine to be friendly with people and chat occassionally...and say hi.  But there are a bunch of guys at my gym that spend the majority of their time talking to girls.  Half of which are behind the counter up front.  What a bunch of wankers...they NEED to be working out too... 

3. Cheaters, of course there is a time to cheat when you KNOW what you're doing.  I just get a chuckle out of the guys who heave 50+ lb. dumbbells up by swinging it like a f-cking wrecking ball to curl it.  Humor...yeah, thats doing something pal.


----------



## John H. (Jan 27, 2005)

david said:
			
		

> I was in the gym this morning doing cardio for an hour and you get to see a lot of stupid crap that goes on!
> 
> Last week and to this day, here are some of the things that I think suck or is stupid!
> 
> ...



Hi David, 

When in a gym, I do not like people that "show off" purposefully. To me it is disrespectful even to themselves. To me a Man's accomplishments should always speak for themselves. Because if he has really done his work well or is truly trying his best it will show without any "comment"...

I also can not stand people who do not take care of themselves hygiene-speaking. I do not understand how some people do not understand the value of being clean and healthy.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 27, 2005)

I don't care if someone cheats, but I hate when they cheat and then brag that they can bench 300 pounds. And I hate the fat chicks that were short shorts  .


----------



## maniclion (Jan 27, 2005)

A good set of squats can make me ill.


----------



## mrguy (Jan 28, 2005)

What makes me ill is people checking out other people thinking they are so perfect when in fact they are the ones who should be looking at themselves because they are far from perfect.

That and very large woman trying to fit into very small spandex outfits. Don't they look in the mirror before they leave the house?


----------



## trvlr70 (Jan 28, 2005)

Perverts in the lockerroom....yikes. I hate them!


----------

